# downhill mtb in Chamonix France



## hofferfish (Feb 5, 2006)

hello,
i am going to be in Chamonix France on july 12th and 13th and was wondering if anyone could give me some info about biking in chamonix i.e. rentals..guides.. good trails etc...
thank you,
Alex


----------



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

*bump*


----------



## hofferfish (Feb 5, 2006)

ya thanks now my threads gunna get deleted


----------



## tworide (Apr 18, 2006)

Chamonix has only got limited trails for biking during the summer - les houches down the road has good biking. There are a couple of bike shops at the south end of the main shopping street.

The are trails from the top of the brevent and montets cable cars but lots of hikers about.

www.mbmb.com do trips in the area.


----------



## Uzzi (Oct 28, 2003)

For DH you better go to Portes du Soleil, about 45 minutes from Chamonix. Villages like Morzine or Les Gets are good starting points. There you'll find many bike shops and multiple DH tracks.

Chamonix is IMHO one of the best spots for trail riding but not for serious DH. Yes you''ll find good tracks but not as many and divers as in Portes du Soleil.


----------



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

hofferfish said:


> ya thanks now my threads gunna get deleted


Ummm, why?


----------



## hofferfish (Feb 5, 2006)

beacuase of your sig at the time i posted "ya thanks now my threads gunna get deleted"


----------



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

hofferfish said:


> beacuase of your sig at the time i posted "ya thanks now my threads gunna get deleted"


No it wouldn't, they would just delete my sig.


----------



## club-giraffe (Aug 21, 2006)

As someone said before, Portes du soleil is the best area to go DH riding if you are in the neighbourhood. Morzine is a good starting points, with a lot of shops, guides and hotels that accomodate cyclists. If you are interested www.club-giraffe.com are specialising in tours in the area with local guides


----------



## tomw_n (May 27, 2008)

Thread resurrection....sorry...

Chamonix can be a great place for DH if you follow a few simple rules. First up, don't bother with July & August, as stated elsewhere on the board. Next, try to get a good guide to show you around. Quite often the good stuff is hard to find. Finally, bring (or rent) a big bike. Chamonix eats lightweight freeride / enduro bikes as it's rocky, droppy and bumpy rather than smooth and fast (PDS style). Incidentally, for that reason, it's better in the wet.

Guides - without a doubt MBMB. In fact, ten50, formerly the only other bike guiding agency / operator catering to the English, aren't there this summer. MBMB have a pretty good website.

Rental - There are three bike shops in town...Legend, Grand Bi and Zero G. Most people end up at the latter - central location, decent current-year Specialized rental park and English-speaking staff - Chamonix bike hire @ Zero G.

Trails - see Guides section! Le Tour and Les Houches are the bike-friendly areas. Check the CMB website for more. Bear in mind that you can't take your bike on the Aiguille du Midi, Montenvers, Tramway du Mont Blanc or Index lifts. Everything else that is open is game.


----------



## Le President (Dec 13, 2007)

You can ride also in "Pila Bike Park"
http://www.pila.it/homepage.asp?l=i&s=e
near Aosta town in Italy, 1 hour from Chamonix.
Another interesting bike area is La Thuile:
http://www.lathuile.net/datapage.asp?l=1&id=123
By


----------

